# It was bound to happen eventually!



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I got bit in the back of my leg by a dog today. Luckily the owner was in the yard and called the dogs back. It didn't break the skin so I got lucky this time. I am just afraid next time I won't be so lucky and the next dog is going to cause a lot of damage!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Let me guess: Flex won't be covering the medical liability to buy band aids on this one.....

Which brings up an interesting point. If you suspect unattended animals are on the property and customer wants an unattended delivery, can you just return the package to the WH? If so, do you still get paid for any returned packages?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Which brings up an interesting point. If you suspect unattended animals are on the property and customer wants an unattended delivery, can you just return the package to the WH? If so, do you still get paid for any returned packages?


You don't really know how this gig works, do you?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

no jester121. I do not. Because I just setup my flex acccount--like 24 hrs ago. Which is why I asked the question in the first place..Mkay? /sarcasm>

If you're only going to troll don't bother wasting your life posting. 'k?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

You are not expected to leave it if it is unsafe to do so. If you are at risk of a dog bite it's not worth the risk. We don't get paid per package so that's not going to affect getting paid. Call support or tell warehouse staff why you are returning it. Nobody expects you to put yourself in harm's way. Personally I never enter a yard with any type of dog in it.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I'd have just tossed the package over the fence.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Jagent said:


> I'd have just tossed the package over the fence.


Then if the dog chews it up they complain.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I did just check my leg again and it did break the skin. Not enough I don't think to make a big deal about it with Amazon. This has been around the 8th house that has had dog's without leashes on there property. Every other time the dog's have been very friendly. I have a dog so it isn't really a big deal. I will just have to use better judgement next time I see a dog in the yard I am delivering to!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Cody6666 said:


> I did just check my leg again and it did break the skin. Not enough I don't think to make a big deal about it with Amazon. This has been around the 8th house that has had dog's without leashes on there property. Every other time the dog's have been very friendly. I have a dog so it isn't really a big deal. I will just have to use better judgement next time I see a dog in the yard I am delivering to!


At the very least, you should make it known to Amazon that it occurred so fellow drivers won't be attacked. 
Could have even placed a note on the account but not sure if the next drivers see it.


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

Had a delivery yesterday and there was a dog unleashed in front of the house he seemed friendly so I walked up to the front door and dropped the package.... as I was walking back to the cart the dog grabs the box and starts running around the yard with it. I go back and bang on the door and finally the guy comes to the door and he says oh no problem it happens all the time.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Then if the dog chews it up they complain.


It's still owners fault


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> I got bit in the back of my leg by a dog today. Luckily the owner was in the yard and called the dogs back. It didn't break the skin so I got lucky this time. I am just afraid next time I won't be so lucky and the next dog is going to cause a lot of damage!


You need some pepper spray ! Tabasco !


----------

